# Bandit's Eye



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi everyone... Well when we got bandit, he had a bald patch on his head, Pet shop owner said it was because he was young.... Well it never seemed to grow feathers, then his eye went all yuck, scaly & like it had a film over it, also then went crusty, vet gave us some drops for water and also a cream, he did this over phone (we live 3 hrs away from vet).... Anyways, it got better, but now and again his eye goes the same way.. does anyone know exactly what could be causing this?? Or is there something I can do.. here are some pics, not the best though, but you can kinda see what I am talking about...

Eye in question









Bald head


















This is his GOOD eye- it is clear and never had a problem


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I can't help much with the eye, but I would say the bald spot behind the crest is normal Being a Lutino. I'm sure other people will be glad to come up with more information. Could he have had an injury to his eye. I hope his eye gets better soon. Best wishes.


----------



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh OK, So being Lutino, this is common?? I am new to the bird scene..haha...
And I do not think he has hurt his eye in anyway??? Vet said it sounded like mites??? So I have no idea???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like it's infestation of scaly face mites.

I would ask the Vet if there is something else you can try to use on the bird to help him get rid of it, obviously the stuff isn't working if it's coming back again. Were you doing it for however many days the Vet told you to do it? for example: 30 days 2-3 times a day or whatever. 

It indeed is common - lutinos have an inherent gene for baldness (the bald area behind the crest). It is therefore unwise to breed two lutinos together that each have a bald spot as the babies will inherit two genes for baldness and their bald spots will be worse than the parents. This includes breeding two albinos together as the albino mutation is actually a combination of the whiteface and lutino mutations.


----------



## BusyMum (Oct 28, 2008)

Thankyou.. Yes I did the exact thing the vet said to do... to the tee.... Well I will ring the Vet and mention this to him... IS there something you know of I can buy from shops/pet shops to fix this, or does it require something like antibiotics???

And also thanks for the info on the bald spot.... I don't think we will be breeding.. I am pretty sure (maybe hopeful), that they are 2 males... we have them in separate cages, opposite sides of the room.... the chat all day long...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The other possibility for a crusty eye is a nasal infection. Not uncommon in Cockatiels. They are prone to bacterial infections. They are notoriously difficult to treat. They keep coming back.


----------

